# Incredible Iguacu Falls  - 4 B&W waterfall landscapes with ND filters



## Philmar (Feb 25, 2016)

Long exposure of Foz do Iguacu - Argentina/Brazil border by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Foz do Iguacu by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Foz do Iguazu - border of Brasil/Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Iguagu Falls - Foz do Iguaçu (long exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice; I like the tones in #1, but the exposure might be a little long for my taste.


----------



## timor (Feb 26, 2016)

Very nice !  I like first three immensely. The fourth one seems to be different, like out of context, could be any stream, any place...


----------



## bribrius (Feb 26, 2016)

i actually like #3


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 26, 2016)

Like the first one the best.  #2 & #3 you can really feel the power of the falls.  #4 is a bit too abstract for me.


----------



## sscarmack (Feb 26, 2016)

While I usually am a huge fan of BW photos, these just don't jump out to me. Maybe I'm just missing the summer weather too much and want to see warm tones and color? haha

Either way, looks like a great place to photograph and love the last one!


----------



## annamaria (Feb 26, 2016)

I like the last one.


----------



## JoeW (Feb 26, 2016)

Color me jealous...I've always wanted to go to Iguazu Falls.  I like all 4, and #4 is my favorite.  Yep, it could be any fast moving water.  Yep, it's a bit abstract.  I like #4 the best.


----------



## paigew (Feb 26, 2016)

#3!!! Love it. 4 is amazing too. Great shots.


----------



## Philmar (Mar 11, 2016)

JoeW said:


> Color me jealous...I've always wanted to go to Iguazu Falls.  I like all 4, and #4 is my favorite.  Yep, it could be any fast moving water.  Yep, it's a bit abstract.  I like #4 the best.



Thanks - if you ever do go make sure you stay at the expensive hotel in the Brazilian side of the park. Definitely worth it as you have access to the falls and trails before the hordes of tourists that arrive when the park opens in the morning. Great for photos and great just to be next to one of the worlds' great wonders ALL BY YOURSELF.


----------

